# Landed hard on elbow and shoulder hurts...



## hncreature (Jun 27, 2008)

Sorry for redundancy but did a search and everyone's seemed a bigger deal than mine

The incident - Landed on the elbow and now I got an achy shoulder - Spun out on a climb and went right down landing directly on the elbow pretty hard

The aftermath - If my arm is in a position for a bit then when I move it it hurts - If I put weight on it or try to pick something up with weight it hurts - I think I might be feeling some burning in the area...I'm not sure - Pain on a 1-10 = 6...again this is when I move it or do something with a bit of weight

Remedy? - Should I *ICE* or *HEAT* or what?

Thanks! :thumbsup:


----------



## bsdc (May 1, 2006)

Rest, ice, and over-the-counter anti-inflammatory medication is the best first aid for an injury like this. You'll get a better sense of what shape your shoulder is in tomorrow.


----------



## hncreature (Jun 27, 2008)

Will do just that - Thank you very much!!!


----------



## wyosam (Aug 9, 2006)

This sounds a lot like the beginning of my shoulder problem. Quite possibly a labrum tear type problem- that is the same way mine happened, with a crash and landing hard on my elbow. Google SLAP tear for info. My crash was in early July, and I ended up finishing the season with it. Just had surgical repair 3 weeks ago. They think it will heal fine. If it is fresh, stick with ice, I find an ice pack in the armpit and one over the top for 15-25 minutes really knocks the pain and inflammation down for me. Good luck!

sam


----------



## jSatch (Aug 2, 2006)

*Beer,,,, uh, no, sorry*

Shoulder surgery suks. It took me almost a year to get back to almost normal. Painful rehab once the meds wear off. But then I could hardly lift my arm past shoulder height, or put on a tee shirt. If you're not that bad off, try the following, but you have to be patient- healing a shoulder is a very slow process:

I would suggest ibuprofen or aspirin, as per bscd, at double or sometimes triple the recommended dose. Tylenol will not reduce inflammation. Aspirin is harder on your stomach than ibuprofen.

Do this for about a week, better two if you can. Reduce the dose if your stomach gets queazy. This should completely take out the inflammatory cascade. Don't do anything stupid like, gee I'm feeling better, maybe I could lift some weights, or grab something from a high counter.

After the two weeks are over try gradually going back to normal functions- but no strain.

There are some exercises to do with big rubber band like things- same rehab movements as if you did get surgery. Subtle and repetitive resistance training.

If it still hurts, after you give this a chance, time to see the doc. Don't make any long term plans.

Fortunately, it doesn't sound like you're going there.


----------

